# Diagrama fuente  LG 42PGIHD-UA



## nakasaky (Jul 5, 2019)

Saludos al foro: modelo de pantalla es 42PGIHD-UA , fuente con daño en resistencias y diodos de superficie quemados , no se de que valor sean, el numero de tarjeta de fuente es EAY39333001 , sería de gran ayuda si me lo proporcionaran, gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 5, 2019)

LG EAY39333001 PSPU-J704A POWER SUPPLY SCH​


----------



## nakasaky (Jul 6, 2019)

Saludos, agradesco el archivo mandado, pero no corresponde al tv, quiza pueda ser otra version, les mando estos datos para ver si es posible que lo tengan.
Modelo: LG42PGIHD-UA
tarjeta: PSPO-J704A  (F)   LGE  PSU  P/N: EAY39333001, en la fuente de entrada hay un IC NCP1207A y en este diagrama aparece el IC FAN7601


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2019)

Muchas veces una foto de la tarjeta ayuda a que se proporcione una mejor referencia, sobre todo en las etiquetas o matrículas de la misma.
También se deben incluir fotos del sector dañado en ambas caras. Esto nos sirve para poder identificar visualmente la posible causa.

Cuando no hay información referente, lo que se debe hacer es hacer uso de la noción con los conocimientos que se tienen.
Obviamente que mientras más conocimientos se tengan, más fácil nos será encontrar el problema sin recurrir al esquema correspondiente.
Esto que te digo se hace casi diariamente en el taller y más ahora con los televisores actuales, donde es prácticamente imposible conseguir esquemas.
Así que, buscando información sobre tarjetas de modelos similares, chips involucrados u otra referencia, es como se puede llegar a ver un poco o más luz para tener idea del funcionamiento de los sectores o chips.

Nunca hay que darse por vencido por no tener información, eso revela bajos conocimientos y se queda mal.
Los clientes son una buena tarjeta de presentación cuando algo se hace bien, y mucho mejor lo serán cuando alguien reparó lo que nadie pudo.

Ahora, te daré una buena noticia... Las fuentes de LG son muy similares entre sus modelos cercanos, así que si no hay diagrama para el buscado, tal vez lo habrá para un modelo con otras pulgadas, que quizás tenga valores diferentes pero puede tener información sobre qué se debe modificar cuando el TV será para otro tamaño de pantalla.

Y otra cosa importante... Si no hay diagrama para la TV, tal vez sí lo haya para los chips que usa, y eso es muy valioso, pues tendrás información sobre tensiones, niveles de operación, etc.

Dicho lo anterior, tal vez el esquema adjunto te pueda servir, ya que usa el IC NCP1207.


----------



## nakasaky (Jul 7, 2019)

saludos agradesco la informacion, es parecida al modelo que necesito 
voy a hecharle ganas a la reparacion, espero tenga exito, muchas gracias


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 10, 2021)

Amigo darkbytes buena tardes me podrías ayudar a encontrar un diagrama de está fuente es EAX39331101/5 LG EAY39333001 PSPU-J704A POWER SUPPLY SCH pero como antes menciono el compañero lo revise y no corresponde, con la fuente, necesitarías algo más en específico para como alguna foto para ver si me.puedes ayudar con la.correcta ?


nakasaky dijo:


> saludos agradesco la informacion, es parecida al modelo que necesito
> voy a hecharle ganas a la reparacion, espero tenga exito, muchas gracias


Amigo me podrías ayudar con una foto de tu fuente si es que aún cuentas con ella para saber si es la misma a la que yo tengo ?


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 11, 2021)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Amigo darkbytes buena tardes me podrías ayudar a encontrar un diagrama de está fuente es EAX39331101/5 LG EAY39333001 PSPU-J704A POWER SUPPLY SCH pero como antes menciono el compañero lo revise y no corresponde, con la fuente, necesitarías algo más en específico para como alguna foto para ver si me.puedes ayudar con la.correcta ?
> 
> Amigo me podrías ayudar con una foto de tu fuente si es que aún cuentas con ella para saber si es la misma a la que yo tengo ?


Le estás pidiendo fotos a un usuario (nakasaky) que no entra al foro desde el año pasado... ¿Por qué no en base a lo que pide D@rkbytes subes fotos de *tu fuente*?

¿Qué problema tiene tu fuente? ¿Qué voltajes mediste? ¿Cuáles faltan?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 11, 2021)

Yo únicamente buscaba el diagrama correcto amigo, lo que pasa que retire estos dos componente para revisarlos , y por un descuido ya no recuerdo la ubicación de cada uno jejeje


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 11, 2021)

Entiendo, pero ¿qué numeración tienen en la serigrafía de la placa? ¿DXXX, QXXX? 

Si los componentes los sigues teniendo en la mano ¿qué numeración tienen?

Porque si uno es un diodo y el otro un transistor, entonces no sería problema ubicarlos si sale en la serigrafía de la placa.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 11, 2021)

Los dos tiene. Una Q amigo los dos son transistores por eso se me complicó .


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 11, 2021)

¿Y los números de los componentes cuáles son? 

Compara los datasheet. Así quizás se pueda deducir mejor.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 11, 2021)

Amigo disculpa la demora, los números de los componentes son FQPF10N20C y el otro es FQPF16N25C


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 22, 2021)

¿A qué salidas de voltaje corresponden esos transistores? Sigue las pistas en la placa y lo descubrirás. Pero esa información te dio una pista importante: que el FQPF16N25C va en la salida cuya carga demanda más corriente de consumo que en el otro caso.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 22, 2021)

Ok gracias amigo deja sigo las pistas


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 29, 2021)

Amigo si se solucionó el problema muchas gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 29, 2021)

Bien, pero *di cómo lo solucionaste para que le sirva a otros usuarios que puedan tener un problema similar*...

¿En qué posición de componente iba el FQPF16N25C? ¿Y cuál era la posición del otro transistor?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 29, 2021)

Pues únicamente seguí tus pasos amigo que siguiera las.pistas por que el FQPF16N25C iba en la salida ya que demanda más corriente y así lo hice seguí las pista y lo coloque donde me lleva a voltajes vs y va
Amigo quisiera hacerte una consulta, acerca de una plasma lgpn4500 que no da imagen, la conecte y prende el led de stand by, pero al tener todas las tarjetas conectadas checo voltajes de salida, que van hacia la MAIN y los VS y VA, al darle POWER me da los voltajes correctos pero en cuestión de segundos, estos se caen primero desconecte el arnés que va hacia la zsus, y de nuevo realize el proceso y esta ves ya no caen los voltajes, de hecho si le muevo con el control y todo manda la orden, ya que parpadea el led, volví a conectar la ZSUS a la fuente, pero ahora desconecte únicamente la YSUS para descartar cuál era la tarjeta del problema y en efecto el problema es únicamente cuando conecto la YSUS desmonte la placa y revise y tengo transistores igbt y diodos  dañados, procederé a cambiarlos amigo. Hay algo más que pudiera revisar en este caso amigo?   
Lo que pasa que estaba viendo algunos tutoriales y muchos hacen la misma prueba que yo pero a ellos les da el sonido de lluvia cuando está en modo antena y a mí no me ocurrió será por que este en algún otro modo? O alguna sugerencia amigo? Buenas noches espero alguna sugerencia extra que me pueda servir amigo


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 30, 2021)

En la mayoría de los casos fallan los MOSFET e IGBTs que son los componentes que requieren el manejo de potencia. 

Revisa si las resistencias de bajo valor que van conectadas dichos componentes están de acuerdo a sus valores nominales.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 30, 2021)

Muchas gracias amigo las reviso y te comento buen día gracias


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 4, 2021)

¡Hola amigo buena noche desde México! Ya cambié los igbt cheque resistencias de bajo valor y estan bien, ya encendió el televisor lo único que me.quede preocupado es que se calienta mucho la parte donde se encuentra está tarjeta,obviamente calentando el panel (display )quisiera saber si esto es normal


----------



## skynetronics (May 4, 2021)

Todo lo que trabaja con potencia se calienta, y eso no es excepción para la tarjeta Y-SUS o Z-SUS. El tema es que un calentamiento excesivo puede ser causa de otra cosa, que tendrás que chequear. Quizás revisar condensadores electrolíticos si están fuera de su capacidad, soldaduras en mal estado, etc.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 4, 2021)

Ok, revisaré lo que me comentas por que es únicamente en la.parte de la YSUS, he escuchado que en especial ésta tarjeta genera más calor que las demás, no sé si ésto es verdad pero revisaré lo que me.comentas amigo, gracias.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 13, 2021)

Amigo buenos días desde México ! Una consulta ya ves que en el post anterior te comenté de la.tv plasma LG 42pn4500 que no encendía,cambié los igbt y otro transistor,aparte que está en el disipador y encendió la.tv nuevamente,pero te comenté que generaba mucho calor, pues duro solo 4 días trabajando bien después de esto se apagó al revisar la tarjeta YSUS, checo los igbt y los demás componentes y están bien entonces probe desconectando desde la ZSUS y me percate que ahora tiene el problema la ZSUS y son dos igbt que están cruzados, a qué se pudo deber amigo?
Buen día!!!


----------



## skynetronics (May 13, 2021)

Puede ser que cuando se quemó por primera vez el TV, los IGBT's de la YSUS quedaron en corto, pero los de la ZSUS quedaron "resentidos", es decir, electrónicamente no te marcaron corto, pero ahora al estar en una situación de trabajo/estrés, se terminaron de quemar.

Por estas cosas, muchas veces los fabricantes de plasmas en los manuales de servicio (sección troubleshooting) recomiendan cambiar "el kit" (YSUS y ZSUS en conjunto) independiente que la falla haya estado en una de las dos tarjetas. Incluso en casos más severos recomiendan cambiarlas junto a la Logic Board (que erróneamente le dicen t-con).

Esto es lo mismo a que cuando falló un puente rectificador con 4 diodos, de los cuales tienes 2 en corto. Independiente a eso, se recomienda por regla práctica igual cambiar los otros 2 que no te marcan corto. Es justamente por la misma lógica: si cambias sólo lo que ves en corto, te arriesgas a que los componentes que funcionaban ahí - aunque no te marquen corto - te fallarán al poco tiempo de uso.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 13, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> Puede ser que cuando se quemó por primera vez el TV, los IGBT's de la YSUS quedaron en corto, pero los de la ZSUS quedaron "resentidos", es decir, electrónicamente no te marcaron corto, pero ahora al estar en una situación de trabajo/estrés, se terminaron de quemar.
> 
> Por estas cosas, muchas veces los fabricantes de plasmas en los manuales de servicio (sección troubleshooting) recomiendan cambiar "el kit" (YSUS y ZSUS en conjunto) independiente que la falla haya estado en una de las dos tarjetas. Incluso en casos más severos recomiendan cambiarlas junto a la Logic Board (que erróneamente le dicen t-con).
> 
> Esto es lo mismo a que cuando falló un puente rectificador con 4 diodos, de los cuales tienes 2 en corto. Independiente a eso, se recomienda por regla práctica igual cambiar los otros 2 que no te marcan corto. Es justamente por la misma lógica: si cambias sólo lo que ves en corto, te arriesgas a que los componentes que funcionaban ahí - aunque no te marquen corto - te fallarán al poco tiempo de uso.


Aaa ok gracias y que me recomiendas ? Por qué ahorita ya cambie los igbt de la ZSUS  amigo


----------



## skynetronics (May 13, 2021)

Y después de que cambiaste los IGBT de la ZSUS, ¿el TV está funcionando entonces? Si es así, ¿sigue levantando mucho calor desde la misma zona?

He visto casos donde incluso adaptan ventiladores silenciosos, pero eso ya depende de cada quien.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 13, 2021)

Si ya encendió normal y no se siente tan caliente como antes si se calienta pero creo es normal por que no es en exceso


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 14, 2021)

Amigo buenas tardes!!!! que Crees lo que pasa que volví a encender la TV, y me aparecía como que qupoquita imagen borrosa y después la apague y la.destape,y la encendí nuevamente vi que parepadeaba un led color verde pequeño en la lógica board y de repente, pum se escucha un diminuto tronido, y checa las tarjeta nuevamente con la primera prueba, y me quemó un igbt de la YSUS nuevamente pero solo fue uno


----------



## skynetronics (May 14, 2021)

¿Y ese IGBT de la YSUS estaba en la misma posición del que habías cambiado primero o fue otro? ¿Estás usando reemplazos que corresponden a las mismas características de los originales? 

Tienes que revisar bien todo, chequear soldaduras, etc. Hazle una buena inspección visual.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 14, 2021)

Si le cambié cuatro anteriormente y solo uno de ellos estro en corto

Y checando con mi tester está en corto un transistor 30f124


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 15, 2021)

Buenas tardes amigo!!!! Mira estos componentes fueron los que reemplaze, el IGBT rjp30h2a y el transistor de la parte superior, 30f124  pero el transistor volvió a entrar en corto amigo a ver si me puedes orientar ya no se por donde más buscarle .


----------



## skynetronics (May 15, 2021)

Casi siempre falla lo mismo en esas tarjetas. Revisa este video de todas formas. Tiene como 3 partes, pero velos todos.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 15, 2021)

Mira te mando está imagen,a ver si se alcanza a ver amigo, el rojo es el que se volvió a quemar, y checando con el tester , el que marque con azul es un capacitor cerámico me marca continuidad,aunque para sacarme de dudas la retire y vi que está en buen estado pero ahí debo tener un corto más adelante amigo me podrías orientar ahorita veo los videos amigo gracias


----------



## skynetronics (May 15, 2021)

Tienes que seguir la pista buscando el componente en corto, no hay otra forma. Yo igual cambiaría ese condensador cerámico. No sé si es efecto de la foto, pero se ve como un arco eléctrico. Quizás no marque en corto midiéndolo afuera, pero puede estar con fugas.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 16, 2021)

Que tal amigo buenas tardes!!!!!
Mira revise que el corto que se notaba era por que el mismo IGBT rjp30h2a que cambie me marca pitido continuidad entre, colector y emisor ahorita estoy checando todas las resistencias, y capacitores transistores dobles, photocopladores, el problema que paso de que entraron en corto , amigo es en la misma tarjeta o pudiese erradicar desde otra tarjeta ?


----------



## skynetronics (May 16, 2021)

A diferencia tuya, no puedo saber eso si no tengo la tarjeta al frente mío, ¿viste los videos que dejé más arriba? ¿Has revisado las soldaduras?

En algunas tarjetas de los plasmas LG, se cortan los bobinados del chopper. Ve este video.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 16, 2021)

Claro vi los 3 videos, me enseña como checar los transistores dobles y los photocopladores ok deja checo el vídeo amigo gracias
Que me recomiendas hacer amigo ? Ya probé hasta las resistencias smd y todo está bien no sé a qué se deba esa falla de que se quemaron los mismos componentes los reemplazo, y reviso alguna otra tarjeta o que me recomiendas amigo?
Ahorita voy a revisar completamente también la ZSUS, a ver si no tiene algún componente en corto pero lo dudo por que conecto la TV y solo se van los voltajes cuando tengo conectada, la YSUS por que si tengo la.fuente y la ZSUS se mantienen los voltajes, ¿ Pudiera quitar el.flex que va de la YSUS a la LOGIC BOARD Para descartar alguna falla en la logic amigo?


----------



## skynetronics (May 16, 2021)

No pierdes nada con probar.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 16, 2021)

Si es raro por qué los que están en azul, los cambie la primera ves y al probar , encendió la TV sin problemas como 4 días, y cuando se apagó y cheque hora estaban cruzados los IGBT, de la ZSUS los reemplaze, y no encendió solo se veía en las esquinas poco de imagen , y después escuché, como trono algo muy diminuto , y revise la YSUS y en efecto se volaron los que aparecen en rojo amigo, y los reemplaze y al conectar la TV y darle encendido, de nuevo quemó los mismos que te marco en rojo, entonces probaré desconectando ese Flex que va de la YSUS a la lógic board , a ver qué sucede


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 17, 2021)

Hola amigo buenas noches !!!!!! Volví hacer la prueba y neuvamente primero probé sin la YSUS, y prende normal la TV ,claro sin audio después procedí a conectar la YSUS y enseguida entran en corto esos componentes los mismos dos componentes que te marque en rojo, la foto pasada necesitaría conseguir el diagrama para ver qué componentes ,van asociados a estos componentes  que me están haciendo el corto ?
Esta obviamente me marca continuidad por que es una bobina verdad?
Estos componentes los negritos
 al igual todos en la tarjeta me marcan continuidad,esos son tipo jumper amigo o que componente es? En la serigrafía de la.tarjets dicen FL


----------



## skynetronics (May 17, 2021)

Así es, es una bobina. La serigrafía en ese caso es FL, porque la "F" es de "Ferrite", mientras que la "L" es de bobina, es decir, es una bobina de ferrita. 

No conozco diagrama para esa tarjeta. Como no le encuentras la falla, quizás tendrás que evaluar la opción de cambiar la tarjeta.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 17, 2021)

Si necesito checar esa.opcion por que ya revise de hecho componente por componente incluyendo las resistencias smd y capacitores y todo y solo al conectarla esos dos componentes entran en corto
Y sin conectar la tarjeta la TV me da todos los voltajes estables y trabaja son problema obviamente sin imagen por ysus
Estás de acuerdo que si tuviera problema desde la ZSUS no me daría los voltajes que me da y se apagaria la TV como lo hace con la YSUS
Cómo se le llama a esta tarjeta amigo es la que va conectada con la YSUS aquí también podría haber algún daño verdad? Pudiera suceder o es algo difícil que falle está tarjeta ?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 18, 2021)

Amigo buenas tardes tengo dos dudas ,estaba leyendo en otros foros opiniones sobre estepdelo de TV , y hay un comentario que dice que se puede probar desconectando la tarjeta Buffer y conectada la YSUS , para ver si no viene de ahí el problema, y también. Otra opción que del arnés aíslando VS y que si el problema se soluciona soñando VS que bueque la falla entre todos los componentes, asociados,a VS Pero sinceramente pues he visto que tienes mucha experiencia en esto, y me gustaría saber tu opinión. Si es posible realizar esto.


----------



## skynetronics (May 18, 2021)

Sí, el buffer también puede fallar. Esos integrados que llevan pines por los 4 lados se pueden poner en corto, y para descartar que el problema de los voltajes se caigan está en esa tarjeta (buffer), se puede desvincular de la Y-SUS y repetir las pruebas.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 18, 2021)

A ok gracias amigo haré la prueba aunque me cuesten otro dos componentes,😂😂 en caso de que no fuera la tarjeta Buffer el problema.
Mira amigo le tome captura a esta conversación para ver qué opinas de esta prueba se puede realizar?


----------



## skynetronics (May 18, 2021)

No la he hecho, porque en mi país ya no se reparan casi los TV's plasma. Pero toda sugerencia de pruebas es bien recibida, ya te la hagan en este u otros foros.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (May 18, 2021)

De estos photocopladores tengo 6 amigo, estos vi en un vídeo que únicamente se miden de la patita 4 a la 6 a ver si no está cruzado ? 
Otra duda entre la 3 y 4 me tendría que medir continuidad es que desde el arnés ,mido desde gnd a la patita 3 de todos , y me da continuidad , pero a la patita 4 solo 3 me dan continuidad y los otros 3 no o sería más seguro medirlos fuera de ella placa amigo?


----------



## skynetronics (May 18, 2021)

Cuando hay dudas, los optoacopladores se cambian más que medirlos. Es como medir un zener programable TL431... Cuando tienes las dudas de que no funcionan bien, se cambian y se repite la prueba, ya que sus mediciones no siempre serán exactas. 

Te veo muy complicado reparando esto, amigo. Si no conoces bien los plasmas para repararlos, devuélveselo al cliente. Sólo te está dando dolor de cabeza.


----------

